# Milwaukee Intermodal Station



## twoaday (Dec 26, 2008)

I thought folks might be interested in seeing the recently completed Milwaukee, WI Intermodal Station which is the Amtrak station and Greyhound hub. And with some luck will soon have a commuter rail and possibly streetcar connection as well.









More pics of the Milwaukee Intermodal Station here


----------



## MrEd (Dec 26, 2008)

Station looks nice, maybe a little cold.

Is there any parking ?


----------



## twoaday (Dec 26, 2008)

MrEd said:


> Station looks nice, maybe a little cold.
> Is there any parking ?


Yes there is parking just a bit north of the station. The building was completely rebuilt from a very dreary moderist structure, and is much much nicer. I believe the trainshed will be rebuilt in the next few years and the area is primed for new development around the station so it will be interesting. I mentioned possible commuter rail and a streetcar connection into this station we are also hoping for the Midwest HSR project to move forward and that would stop here as well.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 3, 2009)

twoaday said:


> I believe the trainshed will be rebuilt in the next few years and the area is primed for new development around the station so it will be interesting. I mentioned possible commuter rail and a streetcar connection into this station we are also hoping for the Midwest HSR project to move forward and that would stop here as well.


What I can find most easily on the web is photos of the exterior of the building from the street. Do the diesel locomotives go under/through the building?

The wikipedia article claims there are four platforms. Is that really four platforms, or is that four platform tracks with a smaller number of platforms? (Back Bay Station in Boston has four platforms for 7 tracks. Between 10 PM and 11 PM on a weekend, Back Bay probably sees more Orange Line trains alone on the two Orange Line tracks that share a platform than Milwaukee sees passenger trains in an entire day.)

In general, it strikes me that the station is overbuilt if all it serves is the current Amtrak service. Then again, planning ahead for a lot more trains is not a bad idea.

With the Midwest HSR project comment, are you thinking specifically of speeding up the Hiathawa Service trains and/or extending that route to Madison?

What are the present headways for local bus service serving the intermodal station?


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 3, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> What I can find most easily on the web is photos of the exterior of the building from the street. Do the diesel locomotives go under/through the building?
> The wikipedia article claims there are four platforms. Is that really four platforms, or is that four platform tracks with a smaller number of platforms?


They're aren't any platforms, only four tracks. and walkways. The tracks are behind the station and covered by a large opened shed.







In this picture I'm standing right at the track closest to the station. The private cars sit out on track four.






This is a Hiawatha sitting in the station I had just arrived on and it will go back to Chicago. It is on track one.






This is a view from outside looking back into the shed area.You can see all the tracks from this view.


----------

